# Using an electric kit to trigger mt power drumkit



## pastanator (Oct 3, 2016)

so my bands gonna be tracking some stuff to demo songs for an album in the next couple weeks probably and we were planning on just hooking up an electric kit to trigger mt power drumkit and remove the hassle of programming. was wondering if i had to do anything fancy within reaper or mt power drumkit itself or if i could just connect it like with a midi to usb cable and have it work or what? like ive always clicked in every hit so ive never had to work with something like this

also if someone could tell me how to pass a friend my reaper template that'd be rad. i googled it and couldnt find anything but i probably worded it poorly or something


----------



## TedEH (Oct 3, 2016)

I've never used mt, but if it's even vaguely close to sd2 then it should be a pretty simple/easy setup. I've run a midi cable from my Alesis drums into my interface, just set the track to accept the midi input, and it worked reasonably well. You may have to re-map the notes to the correct drums, either set the drums to send the notes the plugin expects, or setup the plugin to accept the notes that the drums are sending.


----------



## pastanator (Oct 3, 2016)

how do you connect the kit to an interface? midi to 1/4"?


----------



## pastanator (Oct 4, 2016)

anyone? can I just use a midi to usb and map mt to the kit or do I need midi to 1/4"/midi to XLR going into an interface?


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Oct 4, 2016)

pastanator said:


> how do you connect the kit to an interface? midi to 1/4"?



There's no such thing as midi to 1/4".

But, in theory, you can midi out from the kit module to a midi interface such as this (https://reverb.com/item/3146610-m-a...5DtqlmZ-eVqumOqdqH7njMBVyYQ1nDhh1-BoCls_w_wcB) connected to the computer, and set both the Alesis module and the software kit/plugin to GM (General Midi) so the key/pad maps are aligned, and you should be able to play drums as midi data as your Alesis module is essentially a "controller". From there, you should be able to edit the data inside your DAW and assign the output to whichever plugin you use, i.e.; EZ Drummer, Steven Slate, etc...

It's the same manner in which soft synths are recorded, and a drum module is essentially a soft synth containing drum samples.


----------



## TedEH (Oct 5, 2016)

I've heard of MIDI-to-usb plugs that should work. Otherwise you'd need an interface or something that has a MIDI input.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Oct 5, 2016)

TedEH said:


> I've heard of MIDI-to-usb plugs that should work. Otherwise you'd need an interface or something that has a MIDI input.



This is, essentially, a midi-interface, ala
http://www.sweetwater.com/store/det...bkD5YvSUXCQNjUp8E3fh9LoFBTBX3zhN2rBoCUDzw_wcB

Or

http://www.sweetwater.com/store/det...2zig0W8zb3quB9j2dGn8osGTJxKOOpBFoUxoCfpvw_wcB


----------

